# Day 10 without my TT



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Sent my instrument cluster off to Cluster Repairs UK to get it fixed last Tuesday. Sent it next day special delivery.

Was told 1-2 working days with next day delivery return.

Got to this Tuesday, rang up, "Oh, we've had a problem with it, it will be Thursday at the latest"

It's now Thursday, no instrument cluster.

Ring them up, "Oh we've had quite a few problems with yours, it'll be in the post tomorrow"

Now i'm sorry, but i'm incredibly fucked off when they state 1-2 working days and it's been over a week now. No matter what problems they have with it, they should be able to fix them in 1-2 working days if that's what they've said.

Was disappointed as a few people on here recommended them, and i'm sat here having to ring round mates for lifts everywhere.

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Am I wrong for being so mad? Am I right to ask for some sort of compensation?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Definately. Mistake they made was to badly manage your expectations. If they had said 10 days and got it back to you earlier I am betting you would have been made up. But to promise 3 days and take 10 is not on. Maybe ask what exactly was the problem that has delayed it so long. Good luck with it


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Something does sound a little dubious about it. Why aren't they being a bit more specific about the problems?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

You might want to look for another cluster e.g. on fleaBay.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Idiots :x

Ask for discount...


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

The fact that they haven't bothered to contact you to inform you that there was a delay has made matters much worse IMHO.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cluster Repairs are a first class operation. Thy've been going a long time and they have an excellent reputation for their work. The real issue here is they haven't communicated with you.

Can I suggest you phone them up again (calmly) and ask exactly what the hold-up is and when REALISTICALLY you can expect your Dashpod back.


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

First class operation? You must be having a laugh.

Was promised a phonecall on Friday to confirm shipment of the dashpod after the failed promise of receiving it by Thursday - no phonecall.

Tried ringing 10 times on Saturday when the website states they are open - No answer.

Tried 4 times today - no answer.

This is beyond a fucking joke now. No way in hell am I giving them a penny, not after the amount of money i've spent on taxis these last couple of weeks.

Absolute joke.


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok,

Finally got through. Apparently they're having "Software issues" with it, and are trying every little piece of it bit-by-bit to try and find the fault, which is why it's taking so long. Sounds like a load of utter bollocks to me, and the bloke on the phone wasn't apologetic at all.

If things like this can happen, why promise a 1-2 working day turnaround?

I WANT TO THROW HEAVY THINGS.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

All sorted now?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I last drove my TT in April lol. Get over it fella :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only kidding, any news?


----------

